# contar de 0 a 9 pero con 4 interruptores



## jan0 (Jul 1, 2007)

nesesito un circuito que cuente de 0 a 9 pero lo unico malo es que tiene que controlado con 4 interruptores lo cual es muy complicado para mi  algien tiene algun esquema??? desde luego grasias


----------



## Apollo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola jan0:

Pues más bien lo que necesitas es comprender realmente lo que quieres que haga el circuito:



			
				jan0 dijo:
			
		

> es que tiene que controlado con 4 interruptores...



Que es lo que tienen que hacer el circuito?

Los pulsadores...
Avanzar la cuenta?
Retrocoder la cuenta?
Cargar un número arbitrario?

Que tipo de lógica necesitas? (TTL, CMOS)

Que tipo de circuitos puedes utilizar? (Flip-Flops, compuertas, contadores integrados)

Con la poca información que proporcionas no es posible dejar nada en claro.

Saludos al foro


----------



## jan0 (Jul 7, 2007)

hola que bueno que algien me aya contestado.
les cuento tengo que aser una tarea que cuente de 0 a 9 pero utilizando 4 interruptores lo ideal seria la mas simple pero si es nesesario ocupar flip-flops o integrados iguam me sirve, tengo k jugar con los interruptores para que me yege 0 al 9 y luego yege a su punto inicial ojalas me puedas ayudar grasias


----------



## JoS182 (Jul 7, 2007)

jan0 dijo:
			
		

> hola que bueno que algien me aya contestado.
> les cuento tengo que aser una tarea que cuente de 0 a 9 pero utilizando 4 interruptores lo ideal seria la mas simple pero si es nesesario ocupar flip-flops o integrados iguam me sirve, tengo k jugar con los interruptores para que me yege 0 al 9 y luego yege a su punto inicial ojalas me puedas ayudar grasias




Si, pero los 4 interruptores que hacen?.....Tenes el enunciado del ejercicio que te dieron?.

Porque no se por ejemplo, podes usar uno para el reset.

O usarlos todos  para cargar un valor.

A lo que voy, es que tenes q espesificar mas, como te lo dijo anteriormente Apollo =).


----------



## jan0 (Jul 8, 2007)

bueno me expliko bien el profe lo que quiere es que con los 4 interruptores pueda aser los digitos ( 0 al 9) entiendes osea apreto el premier interruptor me de el n°1 apreto segundo interruptor el n° 2................. apreto dos interruptores me den el 5... ojala me puedan ayudar grasias


----------



## Elvic (Jul 8, 2007)

con codigo binario y usas con el 7447 un contador bcd (codificador) y un display de 7 segmentos

y un display
binario =decimal
s1 s2 s3 s4 

*0  0  0  0      =0
0  0  0  1          =1
0  0  1  0          =2
0  0  1  1          =3
0  1  0  0          =4
0  1  0  1          =5
0  1  1  0          =6
0  1  1  1          =7
1  0  0  0          =8
1  0  0  1          =9
*

donde s1 a s4 son los interruptores( 4 i)


----------



## jan0 (Jul 17, 2007)

:O igual no entiendo mucho si algien tiene un esquema le agradeseria


----------



## tecnico67 (Jul 20, 2007)

diagrama del decodificador de bcd a display de 7 segmentos.
espero que te sea util....


----------



## jan0 (Jul 30, 2007)

grasias ojala con esto se alivie el trabajo por que lo devo T.T


----------

